# URGENT - Can anyone convert YNG file to Hot Fix Era .DSG File?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a .yng file from GemMaster that I need converted to a .dsg file for Sierra Hot Fix. I purchased the module last night but they said it would take 24 - 48 hrs to get the passcode. Is there anyone that can do this for me? I am in a huge pinch to get this done for a cutomer this morning.

my email is [email protected]

I would really appreciate someone's help!!!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Never mind, Sierra helped me out!!!


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I am looking into getting the module for yng files also. Did you order it straight from Sierra or a dealer. Does it do a good job importing? and can you edit the files once ported? Would you mind telling me the price I have heard anything from 200.00 to 400.00. 

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

rtfulk said:


> I am looking into getting the module for yng files also. Did you order it straight from Sierra or a dealer. Does it do a good job importing? and can you edit the files once ported? Would you mind telling me the price I have heard anything from 200.00 to 400.00.
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


You buy it from Sierra, just email support and it's $395.00...ouch. Once you pay for it, it takes 24 - 48 hours to receive the passcode. I purchased it last night so I'm still waiting for mine. Once I get it, I'll try out a few designs and let you know. They said sometimes you might have to copy and paste the design on a new GemMaster page and re-save it if it won't convert correctly. So I'll touch back in a few days and give you an update.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I have a lot gem master files I need to convert over. Gem Master is good at making single line fonts and I would like to make them in gem master then bring it into Hotfix.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Diana,
Would you mind helping me out if I get in a bind till I get mine?


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have the module yet. I was told it would be April til it was released, but I will help you out any way I can. 

Randy


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Diana,
> Would you mind helping me out if I get in a bind till I get mine?


Absolutely!!!

Randy, I do the same thing with the text and wanted to be able to bring it over into Hot Fix. I use DAS, Hot Fix Era and GemMaster for different things so it will be nice to be able to combine them all finally.

Another reason I wanted it is becasue if you design something in Hot Fix but add or move stones individually, it has issues making copies to run multiples. It will copy it to what the original "fill" or "outline" was without all the changes. So I want to be able to take the design into DAS then GemMaster, then back into Sierra so I can fill up the platten. I want to run them in Sierra if possible because you can tell it which hopper to use depending on the colors aready in the hoppers. In GemMaster, you have to change the color pallet to match what you have and in a 5 or 6 color design, that's a pain in the @!#$ too. I know the other way is a pain too, but in the long run, I think it will be more efficient.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Diana,

That is my biggest gripe about Hotfix. You work on a design deleting stones, adding stones then when you want to do an array on a page. The copied designs revert back to the original design and you have to start all over again. I have had succes saving the file and then reopening it and doing an array.

Randy


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Randy, 

I'll have to try that sometime, the fact that it does that drives me CRAZY!!! Hopefully they'll find a way to fix that issue. 

I was told my customer service I should get my passcode tonight so I'll let everyone know soon how it goes.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Diana,

I'm waiting til you get yours and get your opinion on it, then I am ordering it. I have already contacted customer support.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, I've been able to use the .yng converter module a few times and it works great. A few things you need to know though:

It will group the same colors together from GemMaster to Sierra as one stone. So for instance is you have red text and red threading in a baseball, when you convert it to Sierra, it acts as one object. So if you move the text in Sierra, you also move the threading. So you might need to copy and paste your original design into a different GemMaster file and change up some colors before converting to Sierra. That way you have more flexibility when moving objects around. Otherwise, there isn't much to it and works great.

When you do the actual conversion, you choose the stone size, color and shape in Sierra for each color option in the original design. Also dependig on the size of your design, it may take a minute or two for the design to be imported into Sierra. 

When you get your passcode after 24 - 48 hours of purchase, you save it on your desktop, unistall your software, restart your computer, put the original software disc back in to load the software, you then use the new passcode to install the software then restart the computer again (I think). This process took me about an hour but I was also working on other stuff at that time. So just be prepared to do this when you have a little extra time, not when you're in a time crunch.

All in all, I'm very happy I purchased this module.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

By the way, a while back I also purchased the Metafile module so I could save the designs as a metafile, open in Corel and save better images or be able to use the design to create the cut file for rhinestone decals.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Diana,

Thanks for the review. I sent my order in for the module yesterday. I was going to wait , but a pretty good size order came in and I need to get it done quickly so I bit the bullet and ordered. Do you know if the passcode is tied to the dongle or software? the reason I ask is I am going to purchase just a design dongle and use my current dongle for my MacBook Air connected directly to my Camms machine.I would like to use the module on my imac for design work with the new dongle I pan on purchasing.


Randy


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Randy, 
I'm not sure how they do it, you might want to email them and ask. Since I only have one license and dongle, I'm not sure.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought since you had to uninstall and reinstall it may be tied to the software. I know with Wilcom they just email you a text file and that gets loaded onto your dongle.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Anytime you add a module, they make you uninstall then reinstall. So it might be connected to the dongle. If I bought another dongle, it would not have the added modules I've already purchased.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that you mention that is does make sense. I had to give them my dongle number. This is the first Sierra software I've used.


----------

